# do i need installation kit for alpine HU?



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

1995 sentra gxe, im about to buy an Alpine CDA-7897. I know I need to buy a wiring harness, but do I need to buy an installation kit for it, or will it just directly slide inplace of the stock unit? By installation kit I mean the face plates and mounting hardware.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

it will bolt right in... you may need a sleeve for underneath the HU since its smaller than stock, but you dont need mounting hardware...


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

do you know if I also need an antenna adapter?


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

nope... i have the 7873 and i didnt need one


----------

